# Closed reduction with Intramedullary rod



## hnybunny (Feb 26, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone is familiar with the above procedure.  It was an 89 year old patient with a fractured humerus. Doctor did a closed reduction and inserted a intramedullary rod.  

I found a code for intramedullary rod 24410 , but this is for osteotomies with intramedullary rod. 

Should I just code this as a closed reduction with internal fixation?  

I don't like orthopedics...


----------



## mbort (Feb 26, 2009)

I would double check or query the surgeon.  Its hard to fathom the idea of him putting an IM rod in via closed procedure.


----------



## hnybunny (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, I agree with you.  It is stated this way all throughout the chart "*closed reduction, intermedullary rod, left humerus*." 

I guess I shall have to do a query.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## hnybunny (Feb 26, 2009)

I cheated and called the surgeons office for help. 

24516.  Seems appropriate.  Yay.


----------



## mbort (Feb 26, 2009)

perfect, just make sure that the documentation truly supports it 

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------

